# Does anyone else have that villager that just..won't..MOVE????



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

So I've had Phoebe as one of my starting villagers on my island since release day, and it's strange to me that since that day she has not asked to move once?

She's my only original villager that I haven't asked to move in myself and I would have figured she would have at least asked to move by now? I TT lightly in order to force out villagers etc, and every other villager on my island that I want to keep, even those most recently moved in, have asked to move upwards of at least ten times.

I'm getting so frustrated with her presence at this point  I hate it even more because she has the disgusting starter villager interior. Every time I see a cloud bubble above her head my excitement is audible, only for her to turn around and tell me how desperately she's been wanting to give me a relay tank.

Just wondered if anybody else has been burdened with a parasite of their own?
To be clear I don't think this is any sort of glitch - more so terrible luck and the game mechanics never working in my favour.
I should also point out that I've tried the various techniques of jumping back and forth to a the day that a villager will ask to move, and it's never her. Instead it just cycles through all the villagers I'd rather stay.

*EDIT: *As of 1:05 AM BST, on the 7th of May 2020, Phoebe finally pinged and I can be rid of her once and for all!!!


----------



## Druidsleep (May 6, 2020)

None of my villagers ever want to move, that being said I look after all my cuties


----------



## Jam86 (May 6, 2020)

i had merengue as one of my first 3 and i was waiting for her to ask if she could move so i could give her away because i knew she was quite popular

but thing is i really do not like normal villagers so she actually drove me mad and she was on my island for about 3 weeks before i gave up and forced her out

it was a shame she was voided since she was so popular but i just couldn't take it anymore tbh and i needed her to go lol


----------



## juneun (May 6, 2020)

If it makes you feel any better, Canberra was my starting uchi, and it took me more than one in-game year to move her out!


----------



## Ichiban (May 6, 2020)

it took me 3 tries to get bubbles out of my town, the first two tries i got fed up and ended up letting skye and boris go, but on the third try, after 30 cycles, that hippo finally asked to leave... it was such a great moment


----------



## voltairenism (May 6, 2020)

Rocket and Bangle were a pain. Rocket was kind of quick when I just gave up and started TTing, but Bangle was horrible. I took a pic of her before starting TTing, feeling really sad and almost not doing it, but 3 hours later and no thought bubble from her, I was just BEGGING for her to leave.


----------



## BeezyBee (May 6, 2020)

I've tried EVERYTHING to get Frita off of my island. Yet she never asks to leave! I wish move out requests were more frequent. Because right now, I'm only getting them once a month even if I decline them. They seem to be random too. I just hope an eventual campsite villager offers to kick her out and take her spot.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 6, 2020)

Hahaha it happened to me! Had O'Hare at some point and needed to make spacefor someone else. But the bun simply wouldn't move. tried to make him ping, nothing. tried to kick him out with a camper, nothing. I reseted for hours and hours and the camper choose everyone but him. In the end I gave up and gave O'Hare a ninja costume. he deserves it. lol

After that he asked to move out randomly one day.


----------



## Le Ham (May 6, 2020)

Bubbles and Lionel. Granted I'm refusing to ignore any villagers until I get the 50 day "talk to all the villagers" achievement, but the only villagers who've ever offered to move out are Naomi (twice and I let her go), Sandy once and Billy once. And yeah the last two aren't going anywhere haha


----------



## Lokidoki (May 6, 2020)

Ava doesn't get the picture -w- i wish she would leave it was a mistake inviting her from the mystery islands, big regret. Everyone else wants to leave for me if i tt except the chicken lol


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

juneun said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Canberra was my starting uchi, and it took me more than one in-game year to move her out!


That really doesn't make me feel much better honestly!  Congrats on getting her out in the end tho!


----------



## BeezyBee (May 6, 2020)

I feel like a lot of people are trying to kick out their starting Uchi villagers. Which makes sense, almost none of them are likable.


----------



## Ayarii (May 6, 2020)

I had teddy as one of my starting villagers it took forever to get him to move out but i finally did and was able to get my last dreamie like 30 min later


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 6, 2020)

I had a villager, It was Cyd. Thank goodness he moved away last week.


----------



## Mo Notony (May 6, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> So I've had Phoebe as one of my starting villagers on my island since release day, and it's strange to me that since that day she has not asked to move once?
> 
> She's my only original villager that I haven't asked to move in myself and I would have figured she would have at least asked to move by now? I TT lightly in order to force out villagers etc, and every other villager on my island that I want to keep, even those most recently moved in, have asked to move upwards of at least ten times.
> 
> ...


OMG PHOEBE IS MY "GET OUT OF HERE NOW" VILLAGER TOO! lol  She's my last o.g. and I decided that first week of playing I wanted her gone.  But Biff left first.  I _hate_ her. I hit her with a net all the time. UGH.


----------



## kyrynbunni (May 6, 2020)

My starting Sisterly villager did the same thing. She would never ask to move, which was fine at first cause I was going to keep Pashmina. But I wanted Reneigh instead, but Pashmina never asked to move. Eventually, I just moved her with an amiibo so she could be adopted and got someone else to move ;;


----------



## ayeeprill (May 6, 2020)

yeah my starting villager Fuchsia was the same. I finally just booted her out with an Amiibo.

I actually liked her, but her house was so ugly.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

Mo Notony said:


> OMG PHOEBE IS MY "GET OUT OF HERE NOW" VILLAGER TOO! lol  She's my last o.g. and I decided that first week of playing I wanted her gone.  But Biff left first.  I _hate_ her. I hit her with a net all the time. UGH.


Yoooo, I had Biff as my other starter?! Here's to her eviction lmao


----------



## Tasuot (May 6, 2020)

I lol'ed at "parasite of their own." Dead.

Like you, I despised my Uchi starter villager. I had Canberra and she isn't exactly my cup of tea. I had her in NL and she was always so rude to me. So imagine me, day one of starting the game, telling myself, "watch me get Canberra as my starting Uchi lmao." You can only guess the DISBELIEF and utter DEVASTATION I experienced as soon as everything and everyone came into view.

With that being said, I just ignored her because if I didn't interact with her, she didn't exist (to me at least lmao). She happened to be the last villager who I needed to kick out of my island. It seems like a distant memory, but I can remember the day she asked to move away. I have never clicked a button so fast in my life before. I'm so glad I can finally be at peace now lmao


----------



## Lilybells (May 6, 2020)

Astrid was one of my first 5 villagers, and everyone had asked to move except her. Merengue tried to move like 10 times! Eventually I was able to kick Astrid out with a camper I liked.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> I lol'ed at "parasite of their own." Dead.
> 
> Like you, I despised my Uchi starter villager. I had Canberra and she isn't exactly my cup of tea. I had her in NL and she was always so rude to me. So imagine me, day one of starting the game, telling myself, "watch me get Canberra as my starting Uchi lmao." You can only guess the DISBELIEF and utter DEVASTATION I experienced as soon as everything and everyone came into view.
> 
> With that being said, I just ignored her because if I didn't interact with her, she didn't exist (to me at least lmao). She happened to be the last villager who I needed to kick out of my island. It seems like a distant memory, but I can remember the day she asked to move away. I have never clicked a button so fast in my life before. I'm so glad I can finally be at peace now lmao


Congrats!
Watch me finally get to live that moment and I click the wrong button tho


----------



## Altarium (May 6, 2020)

I want Marina and Sprinkle to leave, not because I hate them or anything, but because they've been with me for quite a while and the first I want to give to a friend, and the latter because I have three peppies and I literally can't stand it anymore. But no. It's been over a month since they moved in and I'm very tempted to start TTing.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 6, 2020)

It really be Norma tho


----------



## Tasuot (May 6, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> Congrats!
> Watch me finally get to live that moment and I click the wrong button tho


LOL OMG PLEASE DON'T. I don't know what I'd do if I misclicked. It had already taken literal ages before Canberra even pinged to move, I'd rather not spend another eternity with her


----------



## Minimasher (May 6, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> None of my villagers ever want to move, that being said I look after all my cuties


Villagers moving out isn't to do with your friendship level with them our how well looked after they are. It's completely random so don't be surprised if the villager you are closest to asks to move out.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> LOL OMG PLEASE DON'T. I don't know what I'd do if I misclicked. It had already taken literal ages before Canberra even pinged to move, I'd rather not spend another eternity with her


I had some struggles getting Moe out before (nowhere near as bad as this) all because I misclicked really early one  I hope I've learnt my lesson tbh


----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

Tutu was one of my first 3 from islands and she just completely refuses to ask lol. I think shes my oldest villager at this point!


----------



## BeezyBee (May 6, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> Villagers moving out isn't to do with your friendship level with them our how well looked after they are. It's completely random so don't be surprised if the villager you are closest to asks to move out.



I really wish that it wasn't random, it would give us incentive to interact with them more if low friendship=move out.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 6, 2020)

Lol, plucky was the same way for me. I’ve heard starter villagers are really stubborn. Thankfully I kicked her out with an amiibo, do you have any cards to kick her out with? Even if you won’t keep that villager, maybe they’ll be more likely to move?


----------



## Minimasher (May 6, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I want Marina and Sprinkle to leave, not because I hate them or anything, but because they've been with me for quite a while and the first I want to give to a friend, and the latter because I have three peppies and I literally can't stand it anymore. But no. It's been over a month since they moved in and I'm very tempted to start TTing.


I don't know if you were implying that Marina is a peppy, but if you were, she is actually a normal. I probably missunderstood your comment but just in case I didn't, she's a normal villager. 
Sorry if I got the wrong idea


----------



## Believe (May 6, 2020)

Flora and Apple =o= it's exacerbated by the fact that I really dont like the peppies in this game

-


Minimasher said:


> I don't know if you were implying that Marina is a peppy, but if you were, she is actually a normal. I probably missunderstood your comment but just in case I didn't, she's a normal villager.
> Sorry if I got the wrong idea



They said "the latter" implying Sprinkle is the Peppy and Marina is just being moved out for their friend


----------



## marea (May 6, 2020)

No one wants to move outta my island and the last villager move out was two weeks ago! I am gonna be pissed if i get a request tomorrow and it is from one of the two villagers i wanna keep lol.


----------



## Thalizar (May 6, 2020)

My first villager was Pierce and he's still around!


----------



## Hesper (May 6, 2020)

It's aggravated by my choosing to not TT this time around, because every day is...only one day, so I've had very few moveout requests to start with, but _Celia pls Skye 200% more interesting than you are bc she likes books pls go_


----------



## Altarium (May 6, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> I don't know if you were implying that Marina is a peppy, but if you were, she is actually a normal. I probably missunderstood your comment but just in case I didn't, she's a normal villager.
> Sorry if I got the wrong idea


Oh yeah I know! Sorry if I didn't make it clear enough, Sprinkle is one of three peppies with Bianca and Ruby! I want Marina to leave because I want to give her to a friend, not because she's a peppy :3


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 6, 2020)

I was TT Tank out a few weeks ago and he was my OG Jock, it took me 9 hours of continuous TT before he finally asked to leave. I still love him though and wish I could keep him, but alas, he went for my dreamie Pierce.

(It's also Tank's birthday today, hbd Tank!)


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Actually I don’t want any of mine to move. The first 3 I wanted out [Merengue, Tipper, Hans] all asked. I happily let them go.


----------



## Tasuot (May 6, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> I had some struggles getting Moe out before (nowhere near as bad as this) all because I misclicked really early one  I hope I've learnt my lesson tbh


Omg haha no!! Remember to breathe when you get to that point    Omg, joycon drift would definitely be a whole other debate I just realized


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

Tasuot said:


> Omg haha no!! Remember to breathe when you get to that point    Omg, joycon drift would definitely be a whole other debate I just realized


I had to buy an entire new joycon to play this game just because the old one had gotten so bad - if it does me dirty again I will quite honestly just have to quit


----------



## Tasuot (May 6, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> I had to buy an entire new joycon to play this game just because the old one had gotten so bad - if it does me dirty again I will quite honestly just have to quit


Oh wow no way?! I got the Animal Crossing Switch and I havent experienced it yet, super scared and sad for the day it happens though. I'd hate to import these joycons from Japan, especially considering today's pandemic. Nothing is even functioning and normal rn

Also, I would quit to if I accidentally let one of my dreamies go now that I have a town filled with animals i actually want and care about


----------



## cloudmask (May 6, 2020)

can somebody please remove anchovy from my homestead how does he not realize by now that he is _not welcome_


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> can somebody please remove anchovy from my homestead how does he not realize by now that he is _not welcome_


Maybe all these villagers overstaying their welcome is the REAL reason people have such a sudden interest in buying katanas


----------



## catmoths (May 6, 2020)

Sprocket...... I’m not a huge fan of the ostriches (cartoon bird feet, ugh) or the jock personality. I’ve been trying to get him to move since day one but he won’t take the hint!


----------



## abby10 (May 6, 2020)

Jambette.... REFUSES TO LEAVE
She haunts my island!!!! Every other villager has asked to leave multiple times. BUT NOT HER


----------



## cloudmask (May 6, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> Maybe all these villagers overstaying their welcome is the REAL reason people have such a sudden interest in buying katanas



me breaking into anchovy's house at 3am with my duped katana: *while you were busy naruto running, i was studying the blade*


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

Deidre, my starter. Please leave.

I keep making a point not to talk to her in order to see if that helps move her out, then I get the Nook Miles+ to talk to three villagers, so I run around and talk to the first three I can find, and as soon as I press A on Deidre I sit there and think '... dangit not again'


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

abby10 said:


> Jambette.... REFUSES TO LEAVE
> She haunts my island!!!! Every other villager has asked to leave multiple times. BUT NOT HER


I don't understand the mechanics of it honestly. I get it's all random, but you'd think with a choice of 10 villagers, there's be a reasonably high chance that each villager will ask to leave at least ONCE


----------



## avieators (May 6, 2020)

*cobb*...i was ok w just ignoring him, then he starts sending me letters and i was like "ok dude we're not that close" and then he starts calling me his rival and how much i "challenge" him,,,,,,i know all jocks do that but i was just like....bud this is *not* rivals to lovers ur making me uncomfortable i would like u to leave pls!!!

forgot to mention he was one of my starters, he has not asked to leave once i am going to call the police


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> me breaking into anchovy's house at 3am with my duped katana: *while you were busy naruto running, i was studying the blade*


Bow down to my glorious *nippon steel *you thick browed bird


----------



## karosi (May 6, 2020)

quilson. the game forced me to move him in from the campsite. then he wouldn't leave. for weeks.
he was literally the reason I broke my self-imposed 'no time travelling' rule.
AND THEN IT TOOK UNTIL MARCH 2021


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 6, 2020)

Ugh, I remember having Beardo as my first forced campsite villager. He was in my NL Town too and I was not fond of him _at all_. He was one of the reasons I started Time Travelling in NH just so I could kick him out.  I think he wasn't moving out because I didn't talk to him ever since he moved in? I didn't talk to him for like a week or so but when I did he said something like "Oh, thanks for allowing me to be on [Island Name]" or some type of unique dialogue like that? After that, it was easier to get him kicked off the Island.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

karosi said:


> quilson. the game forced me to move him in from the campsite. then he wouldn't leave. for weeks.
> he was literally the reason I broke my self-imposed 'no time travelling' rule.
> AND THEN IT TOOK UNTIL MARCH 2021





Hedgehugs said:


> Ugh, I remember having Beardo as my first forced campsite villager. He was in my NL Town too and I was not fond of him _at all_. He was one of the reasons I started Time Travelling in NH just so I could kick him out.  I think he wasn't moving out because I didn't talk to him ever since he moved in? I didn't talk to him for like a week or so but when I did he said something like "Oh, thanks for allowing me to be on [Island Name]" or some type of unique dialogue like that? After that, it was easier to get him kicked off the Island.


The game did me dirty with the forced campsite villager too, I got Eugene. I've actually seen a lot of people have quite a lot of love for him but his stupid face _boiled my blood_!!!
At first I didn't even realise you had to let them move in but after 3 days of him still chilling in the campsite I got the idea hahaha. I spent 3 weeks trying to TT him out and in the process I think I ended up receiving and moving out maybe 20 different villagers before he got the message? That was early on when the idea of 'not talking to the villager you want to leave' was taken as fact, so maybe that could have hindered me in some way. 

Was very happy to see him leave, got Coco from an island in his place, of whom asked to move out almost instantly. I think Eugene must have left a stain she wasn't too fond on.


----------



## shirocha (May 6, 2020)

my starters (diva + sheldon) still haven't moved out.. sheldon is so mean to my other villagers though, i really want him gone T__T it seems that every time my villagers talk to him, they always come away from the interaction in bad moods. yet somehow, he won't leave..
read the room, sheldon.
read the room.


----------



## SugarMage (May 6, 2020)

OLAF - my first forced campsite smug...


----------



## Romaki (May 6, 2020)

They all refuse to move, it's a really annoying that it takes so long when it's just one pinged conversation that shouldn't bother anyone even on a daily basis. I'm annoyed by my double personalities. I'm annoyed by being forced to have 3 villagers forced upon me and 7 more that I had to randomly select from choices I didn't like either. God, I just want more movement and more time to have empty plots. Grinding NookMiles is not the most entertaining thing to do.


----------



## aloherna (May 6, 2020)

I find this very funny because Phoebe was also one my starting villagers and she just won’t move! I’m getting very annoyed with her too, I’ve tried everything to get rid of her talking to her too much, ignoring her completely and being mean, I even report her to Isabelle. She just won’t leave!!!


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

aloherna said:


> I find this very funny because Phoebe was also one my starting villagers and she just won’t move! I’m getting very annoyed with her too, I’ve tried everything to get rid of her talking to her too much, ignoring her completely and being mean, I even report her to Isabelle. She just won’t leave!!!


I've been considering renouncing my vegetarianism at this point honestly...


----------



## lulu9956 (May 6, 2020)

I have been trying to get Clyde to leave since literally the day he moved in.  I haven't spoken to him once, but he just will. not. leave.


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

Rosie - and I love her to pieces, but I've decided I only want to have one villager of each species (and I have Raymond), so I need her to leave.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

lulu9956 said:


> I have been trying to get Clyde to leave since literally the day he moved in.  I haven't spoken to him once, but he just will. not. leave.


As far as I'm aware, whether you talk to them or not, it doesn't actually have any effect. If anything, I've found that villagers I talk to quite often ask to move quite frequently whenever I'm trying to do a force out.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

I DID IT

PHOEBE IS LEAVING*


----------



## Bloobloop (May 6, 2020)

tammy! she's one of my original three and her design is kind of an eyesore. she still hasn't asked to move!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 6, 2020)

Jakey for me. He was a random move in and has been on my island for ages. I don't want to kick him out with amiibo because I have done that to so many villagers already, and I want to be able to island hop and look for some of my dreamies. Blah, I want him to leave already xD


----------



## cloud_fluff (May 6, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE
> 
> I DID IT
> 
> PHOEBE IS LEAVING*



This is honestly the best post I could have seen jumping to the last page lol. cograts! There is hope for the rest of us yet!


----------



## Aliya (May 6, 2020)

Back on my old island, I TTed 6 hours before Tia finally wanted to move out. I felt so bad because I had picked up Nan already from the user I was trading with (on another site) and I felt terrible keeping them waiting for so long. 

I kept track of each request and literally everyone else asked to move at least 6 times (and some as many as 10!) Nan even had asked to move a few times as the 10th villager.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 6, 2020)

cloud_fluff said:


> This is honestly the best post I could have seen jumping to the last page lol. cograts! There is hope for the rest of us yet!


Stay strong troops


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 6, 2020)

juneun said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Canberra was my starting uchi, and it took me more than one in-game year to move her out!


Don't do this to me. I need Axel with his creepy freakin grin GONE. It has been disturbing me since day one. T^T
(... I'm glad I have amiibo...)


----------



## Lillyshins (May 6, 2020)

Hanyuu said:


> So I've had Phoebe as one of my starting villagers on my island since release day, and it's strange to me that since that day she has not asked to move once?
> 
> She's my only original villager that I haven't asked to move in myself and I would have figured she would have at least asked to move by now? I TT lightly in order to force out villagers etc, and every other villager on my island that I want to keep, even those most recently moved in, have asked to move upwards of at least ten times.
> 
> ...



Glad you finally got her out of there.

I really like her design physically, shes a very pretty bird. But if she wanted to go I'd give her my blessing, just to get my last original villager out. So far she hasnt asked to move at all.

I dont think that I'd refuse her if she wanted to move back in either. I just want her out of the starting house. Finally got rid of Sheldon today using an amibo, because he hasnt wanted to leave either. Haha.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 6, 2020)

Yes.

Stu. That stubborn bull...
just.
won't.
leave.

Ah, there was one other villager I had a time trying to move.
Rodney. He was a pain!


----------



## angeling (May 6, 2020)

edit: nvm


----------



## Haxot (May 6, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> Villagers moving out isn't to do with your friendship level with them our how well looked after they are. It's completely random so don't be surprised if the villager you are closest to asks to move out.



lol this. My Pango decided to move out to be a major popstar. Good riddance.


----------



## angeling (May 6, 2020)

Haxot said:


> lol this. My Pango decided to move out to be a major popstar. Good riddance.


Oh okay! I just thought that because everyone's solution to making villagers move is to ignore them Lol


----------



## Haxot (May 6, 2020)

angeling said:


> Oh okay! I just thought that because everyone's solution to making villagers move is to ignore them Lol



Tbh, I wasn't attentive to any of my villagers for weeks. Pango was my 5th villager. She's got a big ego like Kim K xD


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

henry and shep. i need them _off_ my island before i lose my mind and they just will _not_ leave smh


----------



## MrPicard (May 7, 2020)

Olaf and Sprocket. I've been ignoring them for I don't know how long but they just won't leave. Sigh.


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 7, 2020)

Elvis treated my Katt horribly. I want him gone, but he never moves. It's always someone else.


----------



## skylucario (May 7, 2020)

i don’t want him to move because he’s my favorite villager, but during all my excruciatingly long TTing sessions (to get specific villagers to leave—i made sure i reserved them all for people because i got attached to everyone), not once did butch ask to leave. i am very happy about that.


----------



## Jaydent1015 (May 7, 2020)

Anyone want to sell or trade for tv or katana


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2020)

reneigh this thread was written for you. get out of my town


----------



## aetherene (May 7, 2020)

It's Rhonda and Graham for me. I saw the bubbles above Rhonda's head and talked to her and she gave me something instead.


----------



## a sprout (May 7, 2020)

i have time-traveled 300 days and anchovy refuses to move out.
i have accepted him at this point


----------



## Bunlily (May 7, 2020)

Yes!! Before I restarted my island, Tank never wanted to leave and he was my starting jock villager.


----------



## theravenboys (May 7, 2020)

Apple :| She was one of the initial 3 villagers I moved into the plots Tom Nook gave me (I think she was the 2nd one I found) and she's never asked to move, even though I've TT'd so much trying to get her out.


----------



## Wotamin (May 7, 2020)

This is me right now with Antonio.  I'm TTing to try to get him out, but the thought bubble never lands on him for some reason.  It sometimes lands on villagers who came after him, which is absolutely frustrating to me because I don't want THEM to move out, I want HIM to move out!      And I feel really bad because I'm currently getting another villager I want from someone and they're waiting on me to move Antonio out (but he just won't leave).

EDIT:  Antonio finally left omg, there is hope y'all


----------



## dragonair (May 7, 2020)

Al was one of my first villagers and he was literally the LAST one that asked to move. I am finally rid of his bad monkey vibes but it took forEVER.


----------



## Hanyuu (May 7, 2020)

dragonair said:


> Al was one of my first villagers and he was literally the LAST one that asked to move. I am finally rid of his bad monkey vibes but it took forEVER.


My brother has been struggling with Al too I think!
I think he just stuck him in a cage and called it a day hahaha.


----------



## h1pst4r (May 9, 2020)

I’m literally in this spot right now...
My friend has an open plot and doesn’t TT. I’m trying to give him Apollo (I love Apollo don’t get me wrong, but my friend loves him too, and I had him in WW already). He was my most recent move-in, and I know it’s possible, but I’m starting to think it’s very, very unlikely. I’m gonna go crazy!!!


----------



## Gaby (May 9, 2020)

Molly lol. I got her as one of the first five and she hasn’t asked to leave once. I got Lolly via amiibo and I don’t like normals enough to have two of them (they say the exact same stuff when I talk to them back to back) and I kind of want her to leave lol. But she hasn’t asked once. Meanwhile every villager that has come before and after her has... sigh.


----------



## crafyneko (May 9, 2020)

Both Papi and Paula  The same 3 villagers (who are faves!) keep asking me to move out and at this point I'm going to have to force move them using amiibos, which is something I wanted to avoid doing but at this point...


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

My 2 starting villagers, Mira and Bud. I don't even bother to talk to them and they still won't move.


----------



## Aliya (May 9, 2020)

I recently decided to switch Audie out for Dotty since I really wanted a bunny on my island and while I like Audie, the peppy personality seems to fit Dotty better for me. I want to try to have one of every personality on my island while I'm still unlocking reactions. I'm probably not going to keep a peppy forever though because the popstar thing is unbearable.

Someone offsite is offering me Dotty for free and I'm trying to get Audie out and she won't leave when everyone else will ask like 10 times. I'm now allowing Chevre or Pashmina to leave too since I have their amiiibo and can just scan them back in, but now they've stopped asking too. I wish you could use an amiibo or camper to force someone out, but not have that amiibo/camper move in to take their place immediately.


----------



## milkie (May 9, 2020)

GOD so back when my gf and I shared an island she had invited jambette from the mystery islands and i was okay with it bc it was just the beginning days right? and she would move eventually right? BUT NO i moved lk 6 other villagers i started with and even those that were more recent moved out before she did. EVENTUALLY she did leave and I was able to replace her with audie


----------



## Rasha (May 9, 2020)

Yes. I've been trying to kick Robin out of my island for so long now, many villagers came and left and she's still here!


----------



## coderp (May 9, 2020)

BOONE.

I had to force him out with a random campsite visitor because he so irritatingly wouldn't ping me for months ingame... And even through campsite, I had to reset like 10 times to get them to kick him out. Ugh.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

BeezyBee said:


> I feel like a lot of people are trying to kick out their starting Uchi villagers. Which makes sense, almost none of them are likable.


except of course nobody. Nintendo really did mess up on most. Fuchsia (to me) is the only decent looking

Also I tted for like 2 years to get Zucker's butt out of my town  (sorry just not a fan of him) then I tted for 6 months to get moose out


----------



## Taishan (May 9, 2020)

None of my villagers ever want to move except the only one I wanted to stay, which is Katt. My island is wild, undeveloped, and has a hoard of items growing on my lawn, but they just won’t leave. I’ve tried TTing, ignoring some, etc, but still no.  I finally got so frustrated yesterday, that when Katt asked for like the third time if she could go spread her wings, I finally said yes. That immediately made me sad since she was with me since the beginning, but I want to try hunting for some of my dream villagers.


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

I'm convinced Curlos will be here until the end of time I ignore him and he won't LEAVE!!!!


----------



## Vextro (May 10, 2020)

Borris will just not want to leave, I've had him since april 10th and he has not wanted to move and I do not ever talk to him, I go into his house and leave straight away to keep the neglect score up, but he just always seems to escape his fencing too and I just cannot get him to leave.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 11, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> i had merengue as one of my first 3 and i was waiting for her to ask if she could move so i could give her away because i knew she was quite popular
> 
> but thing is i really do not like normal villagers so she actually drove me mad and she was on my island for about 3 weeks before i gave up and forced her out
> 
> it was a shame she was voided since she was so popular but i just couldn't take it anymore tbh and i needed her to go lol


How do u do that?


----------



## seularin (May 11, 2020)

bruce and tank...pls get out :c


----------



## Aleigh (May 11, 2020)

Bam. He was one of my two starting villagers, Agnes being the other one. Agnes was the first to ask to move out, yet Bam hasn't done it once. I don't hate him, but now that I have Pierce, I don't really want Bam living on my island anymore, especially once I get Dom. 
(they're all jocks)
Tucker and Fauna also haven't asked to move (my third and fourth villagers), but I'm not itching to get them out anytime soon.


----------



## PinkyPoo (May 11, 2020)

LYMAN. He’s been there since day one and I’ve been sick of him ever since. I’ve had three villagers move out so far, nope not Lyman. Today I thought it was the day. Lyman had a thought bubble over his head, eager to hear him say “I’m moving”, I accidentally hit him with my net and the thought went away. A couple hours later the thought bubble returned... and he asked if he can call me “Chief” because other villagers are doing it. Ugh.


----------



## PaperCat (May 11, 2020)

Cheri, Rex and O'Hare refuse to ping.


----------



## Jam86 (May 11, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> How do u do that?


i used an amiibo ☆


----------



## Milano (May 11, 2020)

Plucky! She was one of my starter villagers. I've been TT'ing a bit to try and get her out but so far it hasn't worked lol. She's not bad, I just don't feel the need to have two uchi's atm.


----------



## BeezyBee (May 11, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> except of course nobody. Nintendo really did mess up on most. Fuchsia (to me) is the only decent looking
> 
> Also I tted for like 2 years to get Zucker's butt out of my town  (sorry just not a fan of him) then I tted for 6 months to get moose out



Fuschia's design is a bit too much for me, but she definitely is one of the better Uchis. Pashmina, Reneigh, Cherry, and Agnes aren't bad either. Of course I got stuck with Frita lol.


----------



## Manah (May 11, 2020)

Scoot. That overly sporty look is borderline uncomfortable for me so the game decided to grace me with Scoot and Rocket as my starters. Bonus points because ducks and gorillas are two of my least favorite villager species.

Rocket was the first to move out but Scoot won't budge. >>


----------



## Silh (May 11, 2020)

ok im going through this right now. CANBERRA WONT LEAVE. She was one of my starters and she has NEVER asked to move. Ive spent 3 hours just today trying to get her out specifically and she WONT PING ME.


----------

